# How much of a gain?



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

I just Bought Ls2 heads with stage 2 port, polish, bigger valves, etc. and a cam (dont know the specs) off my buddies cts v, he installed a stroked ls3 in it so he gave me a killer deal for $500. Ill have that stuff put on with a cai and a tune. And I have a 04 goat, really just wondering what im looking at power wise? Its basically stock for power except for a catback.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

You're gonna need a set of headers and a stall if you're an auto with a decent cam.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need cam specs. Thats a HUGE variable.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

a good head/cam package can make a differance. however, without specific numbers off the cam, it could be a 5 - 45 HP differance, maybe more. be sure the whole valve train is all matched just right (pushrods, valve-piston clearances, lifters).


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

Headers are guna be a lil later, and its stick so no stall.

My buddy cant even give me the numbers until we figure it out for ourselves. Because the corvette doctor wouldnt tell him what they were.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you're installing an LS2, you'll probably need an LS2 PCM for drive by wire functionality.


----------

